# 2003 VW jetta aftermarket radio install question



## Jickson (May 29, 2007)

I have a 2003 Vw Jetta GLS with the premium stereo not the Monsoon !
double din CD + tape
pic of radio { http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop...O.jpg }
i am been doing my research and i am really stumped...
i know i need these stereo keys { http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html }
Which will i need- antenna adapter for the stereo
Http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
i need this dash kit [ or one like it ] { http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html }
now for the question i have talked to car toys. going to go to best buy tomorrow but i have been looking for a few days.
which stereo wiring harness do i need ?
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
no 12v RAP wire
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Only has a 12v RAP wire
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
has all the bells and whistles but ... does my car ? - this is the one car toys wants to sell me -
please note
"Reverse signal, Park light signal, Vehicle speed signal and Parking brake outputs. If the vehicle has steering wheel controls then use the SWI-CAN interface"
"2002-2005 VW Vehicles do not have a reverse or parking brake signal on the can bus. The green and red/white wires do not function for these model yeah vehicles. Parking brake and reverse signal wire's can be foud with a volt meter in the vehicles factory wiring. Vehicle must have the factory installed double din headunit (4" tall)."
does that mean i do not need the 100 dollar one and i can stick with the one with just the 12v PAC wire ? do i need the other crap ?
also each website i find tells me something different
also i do not have steering wheel controls
thanks for any help
please note will not necessarily buy from this site was just using these products as examples as all the other products i found were the same ish thing


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

what are you trying to install because depending on what head unit you are trying to install will make some connectors better then others. Does the new one have Nav. is it single din or double?


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

i work for car toys in fort collins. Which parts youre gonna "need" depend on your lecel of "expertise" so to speak. give me a call with any questions, and if you wouldnt mind driving this way, I can get you set up to. 970 three71-732one. My name is mike.


----------

